# Raintree's Desert Arroyo, aka Canyonview Resort



## eal (Jun 6, 2009)

Raintree has apparently recently taken over Canyonview Resort near South Mountain Park in Phoenix.  Or maybe they have just gotten hold of some units there.  It is now called Raintree's Desert Arroyo, #7805 with RCI.

There are no reviews on TUG, does anyone have any information about this resort?  I have the opportunity to get a 2-bedroom unit in March 2010.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 7, 2009)

eal said:


> Raintree has apparently recently taken over Canyonview Resort near South Mountain Park in Phoenix.  Or maybe they have just gotten hold of some units there.  It is now called Raintree's Desert Arroyo, #7805 with RCI.
> 
> There are no reviews on TUG, does anyone have any information about this resort?  I have the opportunity to get a 2-bedroom unit in March 2010.



I just noticed this post today. Did you take it? We looked at it last spring while staying at the Legacy which is close. We had just about booked it when SFX came through with the Legacy and I'm happy we took it instead. I would have been very unhappy if we had gotten one of the older units and the new ones were still missing items like patio furniture! We were told everything was ordered and on it's way but who knows. The pool is REALLY small with only a couple of chairs. I also found the units were quite dark. They are large though and I think it could be a great resort when the new pool is built and all the units are finished but I would have been very unhappy staying there last spring. The Tug reviews are under Aristar Resort at South Mountain which was the original name. See you Friday!

Lynn


----------



## eal (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Lynn, thanks for this info!  

I am organizing another family reunion for spring training and need a 2-br for the cousins.  We will stay at SCR but I couldn't get a 2-br there for that check-in day.  

So I booked the Raintree property via RCI and will keep looking for something at SCR or close by.  Last March I got them a 2-br unit at Sheraton Desert Oasis and they loved it.  

See you Friday!


----------

